# Solved: PCI card in PCI Express slot?



## spoon_T_Rex (Jul 26, 2003)

Couldn't find anything right away in google, and a friend needs to know this: can a PCI card work in a PCI express slot? He has a Quad-core G5 Mac that only has PCI Express x4 slots (maybe one x16 for the graphics card) and wants to order a card that only comes in PCI not PCI express. Would he be able to?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

No, it won't work. But he might have a spare PCI slot that he could use, although since PCI-E cards are so much faster than PCI I don't why anyone would want to do that.


----------



## spoon_T_Rex (Jul 26, 2003)

I guess I never said what the card was. It's a type of a video capture card--not a video card itself.

But thanks for the answer. It's what I thought, and told him, but thought I should really double check.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

They do have PCI-E video capture cards but they're not easy to find. If all the PCI slots are being used, another option would be an external USB device.


----------

